# Sicheres Tablet - Kaufberatung



## Tim1974 (18. September 2020)

Hallo,

ich überlege mir ein Tablet zu kaufen, weil ich seit ich ein neues Smartphone habe (Mitte 2019) unheimlich viel damit mache und vieles schneller geht als am PC. Nur das Bild ist mir etwas klein auf meinem 6,3" Phone, daher wäre ein >10" Tablet eine gute Ergänzung für zu Hause.

Wichtig wäre mir, daß ich eine hohe Bildschirmauflösung habe, also Minimum Full HD, lieber höher und daß ich lange Sicherheitsupdates für das Tablet bekomme, weil ich damit auch online-Banking machen möchte (es sollte also sicher sein!).
Daher überlege ich ob ein iPad nicht vielleicht die bessere Lösung wäre als ein Android, andererseits schätze ich den bequemen Datenaustausch bei Android-Geräten mit dem PC und anderen Geräten und ich möchte nicht für jede App was bezahlen müssen.
Ich weiß aber nicht, wie das bei aktuellen iPads aussieht, ob der Datentransfere mitlerweile einfacher geworden ist mit Windows- oder Android-Geräten?
Muß man bei iPads eigentlich ein Apple-Konto haben und muß man da eine Bankverbindung einrichten, wenn man Apps bekommen möchte, oder  geht das auch wie bei Android?

Oder ist ein Andoid 10 nicht unsicherer (bezüglich Maleware und Phishing) als ein aktuelles MacOS?

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Spracherkennung aus, ist Android (Google) hier besser oder schlechter als Apple?
Das wäre mir sehr wichtig, wenn ich längere Texte diktiere.

Grüße
Tim


----------



## DKK007 (18. September 2020)

Lege dir doch ein Gerät mit Intel x86 CPU zu und spiele ein normales Linux (z.B. Ubuntu) drauf. Dann bist du bei den Sicherheitsupdates unabhängig vom Gerätehersteller.


----------



## Research (18. September 2020)

Bis jetzt kenne ich keinen Hersteller mit ARM/Android der mehr als 1-2 Jahre nach Veröffentlichung Update gibt.

Apple liefert lange.

Tablets X86 vom MS.


----------



## pain474 (18. September 2020)

Meiner Meinung nach sind die iPads die einzig gute Loesung was Tablets angeht. Habe seit einem halben Jahr das iPad Pro und bin sehr zufrieden. Vielleicht mal einen Blick auf die neuen iPads werfen.


----------



## DKK007 (19. September 2020)

Von der Hardware sind auch die Surface nicht schlecht. 
Sehr teuer ist beides.


----------



## Darkseth (19. September 2020)

Wobei hier auch das kleine iPad 8 / iPad 2020 geht. Nun mit A12 statt A10, das wertet das gerät schon sehr deutlich auf.

Apple Konto ist genau so notwendig, wie bei Android ein Google Konto.
Bankverbindung muss nicht sein, das müsste auch über Paypal gehen wenn man was kaufen möchte.

Datentransfer ist immer noch wie früher.
Tipp: Eine Cloud benutzen um Daten zu übertragen.
Kompromisse wird es immer geben ^^

Diktierfunktion sollte überall sehr brauchbar sein.


----------



## DKK007 (19. September 2020)

Ist halt der Vorteil bei einem klassischen Linux. Kein Account nötig und alles frei.


----------



## keinnick (19. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Lege dir doch ein Gerät mit Intel x86 CPU zu und spiele ein normales Linux (z.B. Ubuntu) drauf. Dann bist du bei den Sicherheitsupdates unabhängig vom Gerätehersteller.





DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist halt der Vorteil bei einem klassischen Linux. Kein Account nötig und alles frei.


Du hast schon mitgekriegt, dass der TE ein stinknormales Tablet will, das "out of the box" funktioniert? 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Muß man bei iPads eigentlich ein Apple-Konto haben und muß man da eine Bankverbindung einrichten, wenn man Apps bekommen möchte, oder geht das auch wie bei Android?


Ja, Du brauchst eine Apple-ID. Da nehmen sich Apple und Google nichts. Eine Bankverbindung musst Du nicht eingeben. Du kannst, wenn Du magst, auch Prepaid-Karten von der Tanke kaufen, um Dein Guthaben aufzuladen. 

Wenn Du die Möglichkeit im Bekanntenkreis oder so hast, dann schau Dir mal ein iPad an. Meine Frau und ich nutzen die Dinger seit Jahren und mir fehlt ehrlich gesagt nichts. Es funktioniert (für meine Zwecke) einfach. Wenn Du natürlich wie @DKK007 irgendwelche Linux-Experimente durchführen willst, dann bist Du bei Apple falsch.


----------



## fotoman (19. September 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Oder ist ein Andoid 10 nicht unsicherer (bezüglich Maleware und Phishing) als ein aktuelles MacOS?


Es ist genauso sicher wie ein aktuelles Windows. Linux, iOS oder jedes sonstige System. Wer es darauf anlegt, schafft es auch, ein iOS unsicher zu betreiben, und genauso gibt es weltweit millionen von Windows-Usern (die Uniklinik Düsseldorf gehört eindeutig nicht dazu, was für die Verantwortlichen hoffentlich bald Konsequenzen haben wird), die nicht jeden Müll anklicken oder installieren und damit seit >20 Jahren noch keinne Virus, Trojaner oder sonstig Malware auf ihren Geräten gesichtet haben.

Aber ja, wer komplett unbedarft alles anklicken und installieren will, der dürfte mit iOS und einem vollständig leeren Adreess-/Telefonbuch und ohne Simcard noch am weitesten kommen. Apple verbietet halt extrem viel, was man auf anderen Systemen als selbstverständlich nutzen will (und wenn es nur eine von Dir ausgesuchte Browser-Engine ist).



Darkseth schrieb:


> Datentransfer ist immer noch wie früher.
> Tipp: Eine Cloud benutzen um Daten zu übertragen.


Keine Ahnung, was für Dich "früher" ist. Seitdem es die "Dateien" App gibt, kann man durchaus ohne Kabel, Zusatzprogramme oder iTunes Dateien auf das iPhone kopieren und genauso (zumindest einige Dateitypen) auch wieder von iPhone auf einen Samba-Share im lokalen Netzwerk (per WLan).

Das klappt zumindest mit (verschlüsselten) 7zip Dateien und Bildern, die auf dem iPhone aufgenommen wurden, in beide Richtungen. PDFs bekomme ich derzeit nur auf das iPhone kopiert, aus der "Bücher"-App aber nicht wieder heraus, obwohl ich sie vorher auf diesem Weg (oder direkt als Download vom eigenen Webserver) dort hinzugefügt habe. Die PDFs liegen also physikalisch als PDF auf dem iPhone und wurden weder gekauft noch sind sie verschlüsselt.

Ein simpeles Browsen auf dem gesamten Gerät, wie man es bei Windwos und (einem gerooteten) Android kennt, ist es nicht. Für mich ist seitdem aber zumindest zu Hause dieser wichtige Kritikpunkt behoben und ich kann ohne das schreckliche iTunes meine Daten zwischen Windows und dem iPhone hin und her kopieren.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Von der Hardware sind auch die Surface nicht schlecht.
> Sehr teuer ist beides.


Surface Geräte und Linux, träumen darf man ja noch, dass die Community dies mal irgendwann hin bekommt. Derzeit wird aber, wie auch beim Dell Venue 11 Pro, leider nicht alle HW von Linux unterstützt.

Ganz abgesehen von den faktisch nicht vorhandenen Apps/Programmen, die sich unter Linux nur per Touch bedienen lassen. Für meine Bank bekomme ich weder für Linux noch für Windows oder ChromeOS eine 2FA App.


----------



## DKK007 (19. September 2020)

Also seit dem letzten Kernel Update das über die Updateverwaltung kam, läuft mein Dell Venue 11 Pro so gut wie nie zuvor.


> Betriebssystem: Linux Mint 19.3 Cinnamon
> Cinnamon-Version: 4.4.8
> Linux-Kernel: 5.4.0-42-generic



Einzig das mit dem internen microSD-Reader muss mal noch gefixt werden.
Ansonsten sind die zwischenzeitlichen Probleme gefixt:
- Touchscreen geht ohne Aussetzer und wird auch ohne reboot neu erkannt, wenn man ihn trennt.
- Touchpad geht bei jedem Boot/aufwachen



fotoman schrieb:


> Für meine Bank bekomme ich weder für Linux noch für Windows oder ChromeOS eine 2FA App.



Das ist aber extrem unsicher das auf dem gleichen Gerät zu machen, mit dem man auch Banking machen will. Da haftet dann auch die Bank nicht für Schäden wegen Fahrlässigkeit.
Ansonsten reicht ein einfaches Handy für die SMS-Tan.
Wer es sicherer haben will nimmt ChipTan mit extra Kartenlesegerät.


Und zur Datenübertragung kann man doch auch einfach einen USB-Stick ans Tablet anschließen. Bei Geräten mit Micro-USB braucht man halt nur einen extra Adapter.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. September 2020)

Mir ist wichtig, daß das Tablet out-of-the-box funktioniert, so wie ein aktuelles Smartphone halt, es muß auch zwingend Android 10 haben, außerdem einen Kartenslot, so daß ich den Speicher auf wenigstens 256 GB (besser mehr) erweitern kann.
Außerdem ist mir wichtig, daß es flott läuft, es sollte also einen schnellen Prozessor und genug Speicher drinn haben, es sollte nicht langsamer laufen als mein Motorola One Vision.
Schön wäre zudem noch, wenn es zumindest spritzwassergeschützt ist.

Mein Preislimit liegt bei etwa 300-350 Euro


----------



## Nathenhale (22. September 2020)

Also meines Wissens bekommt man meisten ca 2 Jahre Software updates bei Android Tabletts Sicherheits updates bekommt man meiste noch etwas länger.


----------



## DKK007 (22. September 2020)

Ist aber sehr vom Hersteller abhängig. Bei manchen Herstellern sehen die Geräte nie eine neue Androidversion und auch keine Sicherheitsupdates.


----------



## Nathenhale (22. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist aber sehr vom Hersteller abhängig. Bei manchen Herstellern sehen die Geräte nie eine neue Androidversion und auch keine Sicherheitsupdates.


Darf man Fragen welcher Hersteller so agieren? 
Also das Shield Tablett meiner Eltern hat letztens erst wieder ein Update bekommen und das ist sicher auch schon 3-4 Jahre alt.


----------



## Venom89 (22. September 2020)

So ziemlich alle. Im Smartphone Bereich hat Samsung ordentlich zugelegt, was die Regelmäßigkeit angeht.
Mein LG GPad hat jedenfalls nur ein oder zwei Updates, innerhalb einer Android Version bekommen.  
Nvidia ist da schon sehr weit voraus. Aber bei Android 10 sind sie trotzdem noch nicht angekommen. Zumindest nicht auf meinem Shield TV


----------



## Tim1974 (22. September 2020)

Gibts denn keine Android-Tablets mit Android One?


----------



## fotoman (22. September 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> es muß auch zwingend Android 10 haben, außerdem einen Kartenslot, so daß ich den Speicher auf wenigstens 256 GB (besser mehr) erweitern kann.


Und warum dann der ganze Thread anstatt direkt eine Kaufberatung für die wenigen Android 10 Tablents am Markt?



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist mir wichtig, daß es flott läuft, es sollte also einen schnellen Prozessor und genug Speicher drinn haben, es sollte nicht langsamer laufen als mein Motorola One Vision.
> Schön wäre zudem noch, wenn es zumindest spritzwassergeschützt ist.
> 
> Mein Preislimit liegt bei etwa 300-350 Euro


Ob Du Huawei noch vertraust, musst Du wissen, sonst bleibt mit Android 10 nur Samsung übrig. Zusammen mit dem, wie ich "schneller Prozessor" und "genug Speicher" bewerte, bist Du aus dem Preiswunsch heraus. U.U. bleiben noch das Samsung Galaxy Tab S6 Lite (dürfte auch nur so lahm sein wie Dein Handy) oder Huawei MatePad übrig. An 6 GB Ram brauchst Du garnicht erst zu denken.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gibts denn keine Android-Tablets mit Android One?


Geizhals ist Dein Freund, da Du vermutlich nicht direkt in China bestellen möchtest.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (23. September 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Spracherkennung aus, ist Android (Google) hier besser oder schlechter als Apple?
> Das wäre mir sehr wichtig, wenn ich längere Texte diktiere.
> 
> Grüße
> Tim


Keine Ahnung was bei Apple schief läuft, aber obwohl ich Google Tastatur auf dem iPhone 11 installiert habe, geht mit Texte diktieren nix. Katastrophale Ergebnisse. Auf Google Geräten (Samsung S7 oder Tablet S2) um Welten besser und das Ergebnis zu 99 % korrekt. Bei Apple vielleicht 65 %, muss einen großen Teil korrigieren. Zudem ist Siri Assistent(in) so dermaßen schlecht / dumm, dass man sich nur wundern kam, warum Apple überhaupt so viel Zuspruch erhält und wie bemitleidenswert Apple Nutzer sind, da sie die heutige Technik mit deren Möglichkeiten noch nicht mal ansatzweise vollumfänglich ausnutzen können.  Siri kann nix und versteht nix = absolut unbrauchbar. Kein Vergleich zum Google Assistent.
Also: Wer das Maximum aus der Technik hinsichtlich Unterstützung durch Assistent herausholen möchte - kontextbezogen, direkt aus allen Lagen, wieselflink, mit höchster Genauigkeit und mit allen Möglichkeiten - kann nicht in den sauren Apfel beißen.
Okay, schweife ab. Was willst du mit dem Tablet machen? Mein Vater hat Android 4.3 (!) Tablet und surft, verkauft sowie bestellt wie ein Weltmeister. Android 10? Was sind denn die relevanten und überlebenswichtigen must-have-Features von Android 7 zu 8 zu 9 und zu 10?

Ich habe mit dem Tablet S2 für mein nebenberufliches Studium seitenweise Zusammenfassungen diktiert und abertausende Begriffe aus dem Nichts genauestens definieren lassen - mit quasi 100%iger Trefferquote. Zudem europaweit Sprachen in allen Richtungen übersetzen lassen. Probiert das alles mal mit Siri.
(Versucht mal mit Siri "Barbecue-Sauce", "Dacia Duster" oder "echauffieren" aufzurufen bzw. sprachlich erkennen zu lassen - nur mal als Beispiel. Oder versucht mal, ein englisches Wort ins Deutsche übersetzen zu lassen. Ich weiß, warum niemand den Assistenten auf nem Apple Gerät nutzt )

Lass' das Apple Ding 1000x auf dem Papier schneller sein und täglich Updates bekommen, es bringt nichs, da man Google Assistent nicht vollumfänglich auf IOS nutzen darf / Rechte erteilen darf usw.
Wer natürlich meint, er müsse umständlich mit Scheuklappen seinen "was auch immer" bestreiten, kann Apple nutzen 😊


----------



## Darkseth (23. September 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gibts denn keine Android-Tablets mit Android One?


Nein, wäre sogar eine ziemlich beschissene Idee.

Google selbst hat Tablets komplett aufgegeben. Vor JAHREN. Es findet absolut null komma gar keine Entwicklung in richtung Tablets statt. NICHTS an der Software ist daran optimiert.
Dass z.B. das Einstellungsmenü auf die unterschiedliche DPI skaliert, ist noch das höchste der gefühle.
Das ist eher ein großes Smartphone, wo die Apps einfach "groß gestreckt werden".

Ich weiß wovon ich spreche, ich hatte ein nexus 9, und danach 2 Jahre ein Pixel C Tablet, das letzte Tablet mit "stock Android" von Google. Damit haben sie aufgegeben, danach kam 2 Jahre nichts, dann das Pixel Slate, welches komplett gefloppt ist mit ChromeOS.

Selbst 1 Jahr länger Updates wären das nicht wert.

In diesem Fall WILLST du die UI von Samsung. Denn die versuchen, die UI und Features dem Tablet-format anzupassen. Alleine "Dex", oder die S-Pen features bei den jeweiligen Modellen.


Als ich April 2018 vom Pixel C auf das iPad Pro 10,5" gewechselt bin, hatte ich sogar ironischerweise das Gefühl, dass ich nun MEHR damit machen kann, weil Software besser optimiert ist, und viel mehr Apps das Tablet format ausnutzen.
Und das war VOR "iPad OS".
Seit 2 1/2 jahren läuft es, und von iOS 11 damals iOS 12, iPadOS 13 und nun iPadOS 14 drauf. Nicht einmal zurückgesetzt. Rennt flüssig wie vor 2 Jahren.


Solange man keine ganz speziellen Nischen-Anwendungszwecke hat, wo Android besser ist als iPadOS (z.B: Dateisystem, Root Apps, Emulatoren etc), fahren 99% aller user mit einem iPad besser.
Deutlich bessere Leistung, länger Updates ohne Wartezeit, deutlich besser optimiertes OS, deutlich mehr UND besser optimierte Apps, die das Tablet format nutzen.

Assistent nutzung ist vllt ein Punkt, da traue ich dem Google Assistant mehr zu. Wobei der auf englisch sogar noch viel mächtiger ist (siri vllt auch?).

Da muss man halt abwägen. In egal welchem Fall: Es existiert keine Option ohne auch nur einen Kompromiss.


----------



## DKK007 (24. September 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Darf man Fragen welcher Hersteller so agieren?



Alle.

Mein Trekstore-Tablet hat nie ein Update gesehen und ist immer noch bei 4.2.2
Nur noch als Wecker zu gebrauchen.

Das ist auch mit der Hauptgrund auf ein Smartphone zu verrichten, solange sich die Updatepolitik nicht grundlegend ändert.


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wer es sicherer haben will nimmt ChipTan mit extra Kartenlesegerät.


Alles andere ist wohl grob fahrlässig.


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. September 2020)

Ich habe bisher gehabt:
surface book 2 
surface 3
ipad pro 2018 und iPad Pro 2020
samsung Galaxy tab
.....und noch viele mehr.


am schlechtesten sind imho die Androiden Tabletts.
surface Tabletts waren gut.
am besten ist Apple.



das Budget von 300€ reicht sowieso weder für ein gutes iPad noch für ein Surface.
also wird’s ein Androide.

android für 300€ sind imho alle Müll.
bleib bei deinem Handy und PC oder Kauf dir ein Tablett ab 500€ Aufwärts.....da gehts dann los mit brauchbaren Geräten.


tipp: Apple ist, nachdem ich viele Geräte bereits hatte, die beste wahl im Bereich Tablet - vorzugsweise das iPad Pro.


----------



## fotoman (26. September 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Alles andere ist wohl grob fahrlässig.


Wenn Du meinst, Ich halte das für masslos übertrieben und dazu noch extrem lästtig. Ich musste sowas ein paar Jahre in der Schweiz nutzen, als es in D noch die für normaldenkende Personen völlig ausreichenden TAN-Listen gab.

Die entsprechende App auf dem Tablet, das neben dem PC genutzt wird, ist für mich völlig ausreichend. Selbst SMS-Tan bieten leider nur noch wenige Banken an.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> tipp: Apple ist, nachdem ich viele Geräte bereits hatte, die beste wahl im Bereich Tablet - vorzugsweise das iPad Pro.


Da anscheinend die Spracheingabe bei iOS/iPadOS nicht vernünftig nutzbar ist und dies das Killerfeature für das Tablet des TO ist, fällt wohl alles außer Android weg.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> android für 300€ sind imho alle Müll.


Alles unterhalb eines Ryzen 3950X ist auch Müll. Es gibt genügend Anwendungsfälle, für die auch ein günstiges Tablet ausreicht. Nur halt hier nicht, wenn es performanter sein soll wie das vorhandene Smartphone.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. September 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> Wenn Du meinst, Ich halte das für masslos übertrieben und dazu noch extrem lästtig. Ich musste sowas ein paar Jahre in der Schweiz nutzen, als es in D noch die für normaldenkende Personen völlig ausreichenden TAN-Listen gab.


Die TAN-Listen waren eben nicht ausreichend.
Ansonsten hätte man wohl die neue Technik nicht benötigt.


----------



## fipS09 (27. September 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Alles andere ist wohl grob fahrlässig.


Fühle mich mit SMS Tan sicher.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. September 2020)

Also zurück zum Thema, was ich will ist eigentlich mein Smartphone (Motorola One Vision) nochmal in groß, also mindestens 10". Etwas mehr Rechenleistung und mehr Akkuzeit sollte es auch mitbringen, sowas muß doch zu finden sein?

Wenn aber Android-Tablets nicht mindestens 3 Jahre Sicherheitsupdates bekommen, scheidet sowas für mich aus, ebenso scheidet ein iPad aus, falls die Spracherkennung davon schlechter sein sollte als bei meinem Smartphone.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (28. September 2020)

Bei Android bekommt man je nach Hersteller max 2 - 2 1/2 Jahre Updates. Danach sollte man sich vergewissern, ob es Custom Rom's gibt, wo die Dev's weiterhin einen mit Updates versorgen.
Bei Apple bekommt man 5 Jahre Updates und mit Gnade vor Recht vielleicht 6 - 7 Jahre und danach ist Schluss.
Akkulaufzeit hängt immer vom Nutzungsverhalten ab.
Ansonsten das https://www.otto.de/p/lenovo-ideapa...on-69-euro-1016233901/#variationId=1016233902. Da muss man sich keine Sorgen wegen Updates machen.

Btw.: Wie in einem eröffneten Thread mit dem Thema Linux gilt auch für IOS, Android, mac OS oder sonstige Systeme:
Es gibt keine 100% Sicherheit!


----------



## NuVirus (28. September 2020)

bei Android wäre im Tablet Bereich ein aktuelles Samsung Gerät am sinnvollsten die bringen noch am längsten Support.
3 große Updates - also grob 3 Jahre Support Security hoffentlich noch etwas länger - die nicht LIte Modelle wohl länger als die günstigen.

*Samsung-Galaxy-Tablets:*


Samsung Galaxy Tab S7 Plus 5G
Samsung Galaxy Tab S7 Plus
Samsung Galaxy Tab S7 5G
Samsung Galaxy Tab S7
Samsung Galaxy Tab S6 5G
Samsung Galaxy Tab S6
Samsung Galaxy Tab S6 Lite
und neuer

Ansonsten im Tablet Bereich generell soll Apple was die Apps angeht häufig besser auf Tablet optimiert sein, dazu kann man inzwischen auch richtiges Touchpad etc haben und ist aber alles recht teuer bei Apple  - wenn Geld nicht wichtig ist Apple ansonsten nen Samsung Tablet oder schauen ob es für den eigenen zweck nen passendes Ipad gibt.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (28. September 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wenn aber Android-Tablets nicht mindestens 3 Jahre Sicherheitsupdates bekommen, scheidet sowas für mich aus, ebenso scheidet ein iPad aus, falls die Spracherkennung davon schlechter sein sollte als bei meinem Smartphone.


Ich werde demnächst ein Vergleichs-Video auf YouTube stellen.
Hier zeige ich folgendes:
Einmal einen Test Satz mit Samsung S7 Android per Sprache aufgezeichnet: "die aus dem wareneingang entnommene barbecuesauce stelle ich in den Dacia Duster."
Hier muss ich lediglich auf wareneingang und barbecuesauce tippen, dann wird mir die Großschreibung automatisch vorgeschlagen, noch einmal  drauf tippen und fertig.

Jetzt mit Apple iPhone 11 (Moment, wechsele das Gerät):
„*die aus dem wahren Eingang entnommene Barbie Queue Sauce stelle ich in den Dutch ja das ter„*
Unglaublich oder? Was will man mit so einem Satz anfangen? Die Korrektur dauert länger (!) als den Satz mit der Hand zu tippen.
Und ich habe jetzt nicht spezielle Wörter gewählt, mit denen Apple ausschließlich Probleme hat. Nein, nein, in Gegenteil, eine exponentiell hohe Anzahl an Wörtern funktioniert nicht.
Ich habe hier das iPhone 11 als Firmentelefon und nutze es nur um Fotos zu schießen und per E-Mail zu verschicken. Für nichts anderes zu gebrauchen das Teil. Und selbst das ist eine Katastrophe, da man in der Foto-App keine Fotogröße vordefinierten kann. Das Mail Programm von Apple fragt zwar, wie groß die Fotos zum Verschicken sein sollen, jedoch werden die in den Text um 90 Grad gedreht am PC angezeigt. 
Mit meinem Samsung S7 trage ich per Sprache Termine ein, schreibe E-Mails & WhatsApp Nachrichten, und auch hier im Forum schreibe ich alles per Spracheingabe. Zudem, wie schon geschrieben, lasse ich mir sämtliche Wörter vom Assistenten erklären und suche nach Dingen im Internet. All das ist mit Apple eine Katastrophe und eine Qual - dysfunktional, umständlich, zeitaufwändiger und alles andere als intuitiv.
Wie gesagt, ich weiß, warum niemand den Assistenten bei Apple nutzt und auch nicht die Spracheingabe.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. September 2020)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Unglaublich oder?



Ja, damit könen wir das Thema Apple hier komplett streichen.
Ich will ja gerade wegen Spracherkennung und Spracheingabe ein Tablet, das ist für mich das wichtigste Kriterium, denn tippen will ich so wenig wie möglich und ich schreibe eMails heute schon entspannter und vielleicht sogar schneller mit meinem Motorola One Vision als mit dem großen Windows 10 PC per Tastatureingabe.


----------



## Körschgen (28. September 2020)

Das derzeit beste erhältliche Tablet ist ein Android Tablet (was schon lange nicht mehr der Fall war).








						Samsung Galaxy Tab S7 & S7+ | Samsung Deutschland
					

Das neue Galaxy Tab S7+ 5G in Mystic Black. Dank riesigem 120Hz Display, vier Lautsprechern und optionalem Book Cover optimal für Gaming, Streaming und zum Arbeiten.




					www.samsung.com
				



Samsung hat auch eine bessere Updatepolitik versprochen.

Wenn einem das nicht reicht, bleibt nur Apple.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. September 2020)

Gut danke, dann schaue ich mich mal nach einem Samsung-Tablet um, bin ja eigentlich eh ein Freund von Samsung-Produkten.


----------



## Körschgen (29. September 2020)

NUR die aktuellen Galaxy Tab S7 und S7+ sind derzeit wirklich zu empfehlen.

Das sind wirkliche Ipad (ipad Pro) Konkurrenten.

Die ganzen billig Tablets taugen nach wie vor auf Android Seite nichts.


----------



## Tim1974 (30. September 2020)

Was spricht denn gegen das Samsung Tab S6 Lite?

Kostet gut 300 Euro und hat auch Android 10 drauf.


----------



## Darkseth (30. September 2020)

Kein High End Prozessor, und "nur" IPS Panel (Beides sind aber in Anbetracht des Preises + Stiftunterstützung absolut okay!!).
Außerdem, was für manche evtl Interessant sein könnte: Kein Support für Samsung DEX.
Ansonsten absolut okay, wenn Apple's Spracherkennung ein KO Kriterium ist.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (1. Oktober 2020)

Wie schon beschrieben ist das Tab S6 Lite für den Preis ok aber im Vergleich zu aktuellen 400€ Smartphones ist das Tab S6 Lite sehr langsam. Das Display hat auch nicht grade gute Reaktionszeiten.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die TAN-Listen waren eben nicht ausreichend.
> Ansonsten hätte man wohl die neue Technik nicht benötigt.


Als ich damals nach einer Erklärung verlangt habe warum Tans auf Papier das zu Hause abgeschlossen ist sicherer sein soll als eine SMS auf ein Gerät was ich sonst wo hin trage bekam ich keine Antwort aber den Chip-Tan Generator geschenkt. Ich hoffe die Methode bleibt noch lange aktuell.
2-FA auf ein und dem selben Gerät ergibt einfach keinen Sinn.
@Topic: Vor Phishing kann dich leider nur dein Verstand retten. Deswegen ist es auch ein so beliebtes Mittel. Malware dagegen ist auf aktuellen Tablets/Smartphones welche nach Herstellervorgaben benutzt werden (also keine Apps von Fremdquellen installieren wenn man nicht ganz genau weiß was man tut) ein deutlich geringeres Risiko als am PC.


----------



## Körschgen (1. Oktober 2020)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Wie schon beschrieben ist das Tab S6 Lite für den Preis ok aber im Vergleich zu aktuellen 400€ Smartphones ist das Tab S6 Lite sehr langsam


Und im Vergleich zum Ipad ein Witz, besonders da Samsung dem Versprechen mit längerem Support erst mal nachkommen muss...


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Oktober 2020)

Kann man auf einem IPad nicht einfach die Google-Spracherkennung zum diktieren von Mails oder anderen Texten oder zur Suche im Web nutzen?


----------



## NuVirus (1. Oktober 2020)

geh doch mal in den Laden und probiere es aus wie Siri für dich funktioniert, habe festgestellt das die stimme sehr wichtig ist bzw. sehr individuell wie gut es verstanden wird.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (1. Oktober 2020)

Der Google Assistent lässt sich nicht vollumfänglich auf einem Apple Gerät nutzen. Apple erlaubt nicht die uneingeschränkte Nutzung in allen Oberflächen, sprich: Google Assistent lässt sich nicht direkt mit Sprache aktivieren. Demzufolge müsste man manuell per Touch die Google-App aufrufen - bei intensiver Nutzung und auf Dauer sehr sehr umständlich. Oder sich eines Tricks behelfen, wenn man nicht manuell den Assistenten mit Touch starten möchte, indem man sagt "Hey Siri -> öffne Google App -> okay Google -> Anfrage ...". bescheuert und funktioniert bei mir in der Praxis auch nur einmal, danach geht nichts mehr.
Ich habe ja auch schon die Google Tastatur auf dem iPhone 11 installiert und nutze dann den Spracheingabe-Knopf (das Microphon) über die Google-Tastatur, trotzdem wird anscheinend nicht Google verwendet, da das Ergebnis sich nicht verbessert.  Die Unterschiede zu dem Samsung Handy und Eingabe per Sprache über Tastatur sind gravierend. Ich habe hier ja eine paar Beiträge zuvor einen Test Satz aufgezeigt, den ich auch schon 2-3 anderen Apple-Nutzer in ihre Geräte habe einsprechen lassen, mit dem exakt gleichen unbrauchbaren Ergebnis.
Lustig ist immer:  Apple-User "Ach, den Assistenten oder Spracheingabe nutze ich nicht". Na klar nutzt du so etwas nicht, weil es bei Apple nicht oder richtig schlecht funktioniert.

Das Tab S7 (erst Recht das Plus) finde ich schon sehr nice, besonders hätte ich an einem 120 Hertz Display große Freude. 60 Herz merkt man beim Surfen und Scrollen schon sehr. Schade, dass es nicht preislich attraktiver ist.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (1. Oktober 2020)

Laut manchen Reviews hat das Tab S7 noch ein paar System Bugs, wodurch das Scrollen manchmal verlangsamt wird oder ruckelt. Die hat das Tab S7+ anscheinend nicht.


----------



## dustyjerk (26. November 2020)

Hat jemand schon das S7? Ich würde mir das gern auch holen und würde gern ein paar Erfahrungen hören und hätte ggf. ein paar Fragen.

Zum Beispiel würde ich sehr gerne Hearthstone auf dem Tablet spielen. Mein (wirklich sehr) altes Tablet konnte das nur als Diashow darstellen. Hat da jemand Erfahrung oder kann das mal flink testen?

Außerdem frage ich mich, ob der S-Pen nur auf der Fläche der Rückseite läd. Im Samsung Book Cover ist ja extra eine Ausbuchtung für den Stift. Dort läd er nicht auf, oder?


----------



## Körschgen (26. November 2020)

Hearthstone ist kostenlos?
Dann teste ich das später mal.

Der Pen lädt nur an der vorgesehenen Stelle an der Rückseite des Tablets (da wird er auch magnetisch festgehalten), die Ausbuchtung im Back Cover ist nur genau das, eine Ausbuchtung, da das Cover auch nur eine Schutzhülle ist
Die andere Seite mit Tastatur ist davon unabhängig.


----------



## dustyjerk (26. November 2020)

Körschgen schrieb:


> Hearthstone ist kostenlos?
> Dann teste ich das später mal.
> 
> Der Pen lädt nur an der vorgesehenen Stelle an der Rückseite des Tablets (da wird er auch magnetisch festgehalten), die Ausbuchtung im Back Cover ist nur genau das, eine Ausbuchtung, da das Cover auch nur eine Schutzhülle ist
> Die andere Seite mit Tastatur ist davon unabhängig.



Okay, danke für die Infos schonmal. Ja, Hearthstone ist kostenlos (Free2Play), jedoch bracuht man einen Blizzard-Account.


----------



## Körschgen (27. November 2020)

Nee bei Blizzard Account bin ich leider raus 

Tut mir leid.


----------

